# problem with PE Design and True Type Font



## Hawkeyes (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

I love this forum. Here goes my first post! I am using PE Design 7.0 and added a true type font to my computer to stitch. The font is "Harabara Hand Italic". 

Every letter works fine within the program, except the system is unable to recognize a capital D. I can't understand why it could recognize every other letter, but this letter displays and stitches blank. 

I have tried to delete and reinstall the font, but I still have the same problem with this single character of the font.

Any ideas as to what is going on and what I may do to correct the problem?

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know if it will work, but maybe if you set the TT attributes for that font to bold, it might change it enough that it recognises it. Worth a shot at least.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

wilcom TT fonts do the same at times.....these fonts are not made specifically for the embroidery software so it cant recognise all of them hence some letters are blank....


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

That is new to me. I use PE Design a LOT and I have had a few font characters sew strange (really long satin stiches the length of the letter as across the shorter width of the letter) but I have NEVER had one that just doesn't apply stitches. Try it at a different size also. Sometimes you have weird glitches.


----------

